# The cobras and rattlesnakes



## 7thSon_Vape (11/9/15)

I recently purchased the Kangertech Subox mini and decided to use my RTA because I feel every vaper needs to know how to rebuild. My coil was set and after a ton of YouTube vids i got the pancake wicking down. Now my problem is that it pops and will almost always spit juice into my mouth. 
Why is this?


----------



## huffnpuff (11/9/15)

Not enough cotton in the coil. Just a bit more...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## 7thSon_Vape (11/9/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Not enough cotton in the coil. Just a bit more...


Problem solved. My wattage was too low so my liquid wasn't vaping fast enough. Anyone who has similar problems feel free to ask.


----------



## TheLongTwitch (11/9/15)

It can also be caused by a "spaced" coil, as juice between the coils will pop and shoot up.

It can also be remedied by using a tiny bit of mesh under your drip tip

Reactions: Like 1


----------

